# Wanted: 3-Yr Old or ? Alpine(? mix) Packer



## imported_goathiker (Oct 7, 2011)

Recently lost my big boy Rooster (250# Sable-Saanen)

__
https://flic.kr/p/hjA7eo
 whom we dearly miss! Need to find a replacement(s) to continue our treks in the wild with our goat friends. Prefer an older goat who's trained not wanting to start over with a yearling again. Will provide great home with TLC in Colorado - Please email or PM.

Thanks, Steve/Peanut
http://www.youtube.com/goathiker


----------



## Nanno (Aug 30, 2009)

Aw, I'm so sorry to hear about your loss.  I hope you can find a new hiking buddy soon.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Heartbreaking. But I love that you are already looking to give another packer a great home. Bravo. I dont have any but there have been a number of posts over the last couple of months with people selling. Maybe one is still available. Good luck.


----------



## Huckleberry (Mar 12, 2010)

I'm so sorry to hear about your loss. We have watched and enjoyed a lot of your videos of your adventures with your boys. I hope you find Peanut a friend soon. Good luck!


----------



## imported_Curtis_King (Apr 11, 2013)

*Rooster will not be forgotten*

goathiker

Peanut and Rooster are famous in the Goat Packing world. I have seen all your Ham radio operator video trips and day hikes. I just love watching them the way you put your sense of humor twist on the videos. I am a huge fan of Peanut and Rooster. Keep posting the videos. They are great entertainment. I will miss Rooster. Gone but not forgotten.

" Long Live The Pack Goat ".

Curtis King Burbank, WA


----------



## imported_goathiker (Oct 7, 2011)

Thanks all for the kind words and empathic support! ...very much appreciated! 

FYI - I've followed up on the recent 'goat available' listings here on the form and there all taken. So no luck yet. I am looking at a pair in NH but that's a loong ways from CO plus they have horns?! (actually I like horns they look neat and give goats a natural predator defense weapon)

Question: What if I do find a buddy for Peanut and he happens to have horns? ...My first guess is Peanut won't be the dominant goat! Truth is he never was! But do mixed herds (horns/hornless) sort out their differences peaceably? ...my guess it depends on their personalities just like us humans! hmm. 

Steve/Monument, CO


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ya just depends on the goat I think. And a goat without couldnt hope to compete with a goat with horns unless the one with horns was just a nice "guy". When I let Lincoln and Legion together, Legion is the aggressor in terms of wanting to play fight. Lincoln, not at first understanding it was just play fighting was doing a lot of belly hooks and throwing his head back in hopes of actually catching Legion with a horn tip. It has sense worked its self out. Lincoln is much less mean when they play around. Its really a funny dynamic. Legion is the boss but just wants to play. Lincoln is the meaner fighter but doesnt want to fight.


----------



## Charlie Horse (Dec 16, 2012)

You know, it just goes to show that with goats, you kind of need to always have an 'up and coming' goat to replace any that randomly die like that. They just don't seem to reach old age as often as they should. They also suffer from a too-early old age. With a dog, a replacement puppy is more or less in place at 9 months or so, but a goat or horse takes 4 years before they're ready to carry weight... Well. Its just a good excuse to have too many goats!

I have a mixed horn/no horn herd. Here's how it works:

The boss goat is Victoria, a hornless female. She is boss purely because of attitude and her ability to bite ears and her incredible muscle strength and energy. Shelby is younger but larger and also has no horns. He is too chill to want to fight much. Amelia is a female that avoids fights, but at first picked on the new goat--- Bacchus is a baby and has fantastic horns. He surely will become boss eventually. He's rather mellow really, but has a bit of fighting pep in him even so, and he knows what those horns are for. While he stands as tall as the boss female, he avoids her at all times, despite his horns. Surely this will change. Woodstock is a baby boer/alpine mix and has those useless boer horns. He has a sheep-lilke harmless personality that is so submissive that I don't even allow anyone to punish him when he's bad-- He just takes it too well. So other than the boss female and horned baby, they're too mellow to fight at all.

So in the end I have 1 goat with horns and I think that'll work out great. He can be boss someday and he's not very mean. He wont have any other horned goats that want to head-butt with him so hopefully he's wont pick up the habit. If I got another horned goat, I think I'd have to deal with a lot more rowdy fighting. In retrospect I wish all of my goats had horns just for the awesome look. Hornless sure is nice for transport and maintenance though.

In short I think you'd be OK getting a horned goat if he's mellow enough and you plan on only having *one* with horns. You will be coronating him king, though. Good luck finding a packer thats ready to go. I've seen some nice ones come up this year. I'm looking for one myself, since only the boss female, who is pretty small, is old enough to carry weight.


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

I think you are spot on Charlie. I have noticed that Legion is much more inclined to throw a horn towards other goats now. As he plays with Lincoln, he has just learned to use his horns more.


----------



## SMaxwell (May 20, 2012)

Private Message Sent.


----------



## numbskull (Nov 21, 2013)

Thanks all for your support, suggestions and offers ...found goats! 

Jessica in NH boys Barley & Acorn are relocating to CO to join our herd! Woohoo!


----------



## TDG-Farms (Jul 12, 2013)

Ah that is great news! Grats!


----------

